# Can you cycle with hip bursitis?



## PaulB (6 Oct 2012)

After my crash in August while I was on the 'Ride with Brad', the medic treating me told me I'd get hip bursitis on the side I'd fallen on and she was right. The bursa has been there since pretty soon after the crash and it's not gone away. Since it's given me no pain, I saw no reason not to exercise so I're ridden and ran since then. I now have a problem with it though; since my recent high-mileage holiday in Cyprus, the bursa has grown in size and it is now, officially, painful. 

I've been on the medical advice forums and sought information from everywhere but I'd appreciate any insider knowledge and advice from you good folk. Have any of you ever rode while having hip bursitis? Did it cause any more problems? Did it resolve itself? 

I am self-treating it with icing and sometimes, contrast treatments.


----------



## amir (29 Oct 2012)

I have had hip bursitis since a fall in July. The pain has been pretty variable - some times not a problem sometimes worse. Cycling hadn't been a great problem until recently and then I finally went to a private physio (after failing to get a GP appointment). Given that I already do pilates, she thought that the best thing would be to get a cortisone injection. She poked around the bursa quite a bit so it has been much worse since but hopefully the injection (in a week) will sort it out permanently.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Oct 2012)

Yes. Well I can anyway. Some days it is bigger than others, especially if I fall off the mtb and land on my hip, but a sure-fire way to make it pain free and shrink is to make an appointment with a consultant.


----------

